# Best Present Ever



## adorado (19 Dec 2006)

Hello, 

I would like to know what was your best present ever. I'm looking for one at the moment...

Thanks!


----------



## ClubMan (19 Dec 2006)

A limited edition ironing board signed by _Richard Dawkins_.


----------



## pinkyBear (19 Dec 2006)

Mr. Bear got me 2 puppies last year - must say has changed us in a great way - we now get out of the house instead of veging! Plus as we moved to where we are now, we have also gotten to know loads of the neighbours!


----------



## gramlab (19 Dec 2006)

Mate of mine got a dog last year. Met a 'friendly' and very willing and flexible girl (his description) who walked her dog along the same road.
Still meeting this girl on a frequent basis.
Says that dog was the best present he ever got.

His loving wife who got him the dog probably wouldn't agree though!


----------



## pinkyBear (19 Dec 2006)

Explain gramlab!!


----------



## r2d2 (19 Dec 2006)

pinkyBear said:


> Mr. Bear got me 2 puppies last year -


 
Was gonna do the same for Mrs d2 but she doesn't fancy the surgery !


----------



## pinkyBear (19 Dec 2006)

> Was gonna do the same for Mrs d2


She'd not regret it


----------



## ney001 (19 Dec 2006)

r2d2 said:


> Was gonna do the same for Mrs d2 but she doesn't fancy the surgery !


----------



## daltonr (19 Dec 2006)

> what was your best present ever

This years present from my siblings is the best present I've ever received.  They informed me that we wouldn't be buying presents for each other.   

I've thought for some time that Christmas is spoiled by the amount of shopping that has to be done, the cost doesn't bother me, but the hassle really gets to me, and it seems to go up each year as families grow.

last year I told people to just give something to charity rather than buying me more *stuff* but most of them didn't listen.  

Thanks to the reduced list this year I got all my shopping done last night in about 2 hours, and that is definitley the best present I've ever received.

Not what you were looking for though,  I'm guessing.

-Rd


----------



## Firefly (19 Dec 2006)

Apologies in advance if I'm breaking rules of naming brands etc, but the bestest pressie I have ever gotten in one Omega Seamaster from mrs Firelfy for our engagement. The bees knee's!

Firefly.


----------



## Sue Ellen (19 Dec 2006)

adorado said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking for one at the moment...


 
I'm not gettin' ya one


----------



## r2d2 (19 Dec 2006)

Firefly said:


> Apologies in advance if I'm breaking rules of naming brands etc, but the bestest pressie I have ever gotten in one Omega Seamaster from mrs Firelfy for our engagement. The bees knee's!
> 
> Firefly.


 
Hard to go diving with that watch when you've just had two new puppies....


----------



## gramlab (20 Dec 2006)

> Explain gramlab!!


 
birds, bees.......... pinky. Let you figure the rest.

My wife is allergic to dogs so I wont be getting a present like that


----------



## Megan (20 Dec 2006)

My brother-in-law gave my sister a puppy for Christmas last year which she loved but she then decided to get another puppy to keep the first one company. She has just found out that both so called puppies are going to have puppies of their own. So be carefull what you buy for your loved one.


----------



## ClubMan (20 Dec 2006)

Was your sister not aware of boy dogs and girl dogs and the possible consequences of mixing the two?


----------



## Ravima (20 Dec 2006)

try a broken drum.




you cant beat it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tallpaul (21 Dec 2006)

Ravima said:


> try a broken drum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ta dum...... bisssh!!!


----------



## Megan (21 Dec 2006)

ClubMan said:


> Was your sister not aware of boy dogs and girl dogs and the possible consequences of mixing the two?


 
Of course she does - we are a very well educated family . These are planned pregnancy. As said in my post both dogs are going to have puppies. Its two bitches she has.


----------



## The_Banker (21 Dec 2006)

The best present I ever received was a red car when I was 4. I could sit into it and there were pedals to make it go. Nothing has ever come close to this.


----------



## Carpenter (21 Dec 2006)

I got a Mamod model steam roller, Model SR1a when I was about 10 years old.  It was powered by a working steam engine- no batteries required.  Pleased to say I still have this treasured toy, complete with its original packaging and literature some 20+ years on!


----------



## Marion (21 Dec 2006)

Frank Mcnally has a very funny article in the Irish Times today. It's about a psychologist who gave his (now ex) girlfriend a fire extinguisher wrapped in a bow because he wanted to convey that he was concerned about her safety. 

Marion


----------



## Guest127 (21 Dec 2006)

that'd put the fire out all right.


----------



## pinkyBear (22 Dec 2006)

> birds, bees.......... pinky. Let you figure the rest.
> 
> My wife is allergic to dogs so I wont be getting a present like that


 
I'm sure its something you deeply regret - unless u trade in your wife for a non allergy one!!


----------



## gearoidmm (22 Dec 2006)

I got an Atari 2600 when I was around 9. This perpetuated my belief in Santa for far longer than would otherwise be considered normal because I was convinced that my parents were too uncool/cheap to buy something as fantastic as that. Played Pacman until my fingers fell off... brilliant.


----------



## RainyDay (23 Dec 2006)

gearoidmm said:


> Played Pacman until my fingers fell off... brilliant.


What happened when you reached puberty?


----------



## june (23 Dec 2006)

[broken link removed]


go for it gearoid! you're 9 again


----------



## HotdogsFolks (27 Dec 2006)

My GF contacted the artist who drew my favorite comic book and bought the last two pages of the comic from him (the original artwork.)

Very cool...

Other than that, I'm from the "Christmas is too commercial" clan...


----------



## gearoidmm (30 Dec 2006)

june said:


> [broken link removed]
> 
> 
> go for it gearoid! you're 9 again



Class.


----------



## BillK (31 Dec 2006)

Best presents this year were coffee mugs with our 18 month-old grandson's handprints on them.

Don't know which pottery they were made at, but they are great - each has his name and the date on the bottom and the prints of his hands on each side. The daughter-in-law said that he loved getting his hands into the colourant.


----------



## Thirsty (31 Dec 2006)

A Crolly Doll when I was about 7; I loved her dearly!  She had the largest collection of hand made clothes ever!

Several odd shaped Christmas decorations involving a lot of tinsel, glue and cornflakes packets made at Playschool/Junior Infants by my children.

My daughter (she was born a few days after christmas -does that count!?)


----------

